# Keyboards??



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2019)

With all the advances and updating, of computer keyboards over the past 20 years, they did not create a *.com key*??


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2019)

I never thought of that, how much simpler it would be to have one..... you're onto a good one there Ken, start patenting...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> With all the advances and updating, of computer keyboards over the past 20 years, they did not create a *.com key*??



I don't get that? You can create any 'hot key' you like. Your keyboard can be turned into anything.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 8, 2019)

I can't remember the last time I had to enter ".com" to complete a search.  Generally, just typing in the subject shows several choices, then a quick click with the mouse, and I am there.


----------



## jujube (Mar 8, 2019)

Do you remember several years ago when they developed a new keyboard, that was supposed to replace the "QWERTY" keyboard?  The most commonly-used letters were clustered in the middle on the new keyboard.  You were supposed to be able to type quite a bit faster with it as there would less "finger movement". It was a total flop as people did not want to learn a new keyboard configuration.

The QWERTY keyboard was actually designed to slow typists down.  Before electronic typewriters and computers, if you typed too fast the typebars would get stuck together and you'd have to reach in  and unstick them.


----------



## jujube (Mar 8, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I can't remember the last time I had to enter ".com" to complete a search.  Generally, just typing in the subject shows several choices, then a quick click with the mouse, and I am there.



Yep, just make sure if you're seeking a site that is a .gov or.edu or any other one that isn't a .com site, that you put in the proper ending.

Otherwise, you're likely to end up at a scam site.  The Spousal Equivalent almost fell for that once when he was paying his truck registration by email.  He put in .com instead of the proper governmental ending and was on a site that was masquerading as the tag office.  Looked pretty official and looked like you were paying for your tags but instead they were only selling you "instructions" on how to renew your tags.  Slick and technically not illegal because _somewhere_ on the page they actually told you that (but you really had to look for it).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I can't remember the last time I had to enter ".com" to complete a search.  Generally, just typing in the subject shows several choices, then a quick click with the mouse, and I am there.





jujube said:


> Yep, just make sure if you're seeking a site that is a .gov or.edu or any other one that isn't a .com site, that you put in the proper ending.
> 
> Otherwise, you're likely to end up at a scam site.  The Spousal Equivalent almost fell for that once when he was paying his truck registration by email.  He put in .com instead of the proper governmental ending and was on a site that was masquerading as the tag office.  Looked pretty official and looked like you were paying for your tags but instead they were only selling you "instructions" on how to renew your tags.  Slick and technically not illegal because _somewhere_ on the page they actually told you that (but you really had to look for it).




What about typing your email addy in passwords and things??


----------



## Mike (Mar 9, 2019)

There are keyboard with the .com key, they are
dearer versions. All virtual keyboards also have one,
like on a tablet or a smart phone.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2019)

Mike said:


> There are keyboard with the .com key, they are
> dearer versions. All virtual keyboards also have one,
> like on a tablet or a smart phone.
> 
> Mike.



I have an ipad and iphone and you're right they have the .com key... but do tell me what make of keyboard has the .com key also Mike,?..I have a mac keyboard  and it doesn't have it...


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> What about typing your email addy in passwords and things??



I have most of the sites I visit regularly "bookmarked", so just a mouse click gets me there.  I use Google Chrome mostly, and when I'm typing in a new search, just a few letters in gives me several options to click on....something about a Google "pre-search"...which seems to track my search habits, and almost reads my mind.  Then checking on the presented options quickly allows me to get to where I want to be, with a mouse click.  I can't remember the last time I had to type in a complete URL, with a .com, or .gov, etc.etc.


----------



## Mike (Mar 10, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I have an ipad and iphone and you're right they have the .com key... but do tell me what make of keyboard has the .com key also Mike,?..I have a mac keyboard  and it doesn't have it...



Hi Hollydolly, I can't remember the keyboard that I used
with the .com key on it and the only reference to one
at Logitech is the K480, I can't see one there, but they
have programmable keys, so that may be what you need
to do with that one.

I have though used a keyboard with a .com key, maybe
it was a foreign keyboard.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Mike...I thought it was odd that I hadn't seen them. of course I don't ''need'' one, but it would be handy at times on the desktop keyboard...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

My phone has .com on the keyboard I think.  I need a new keyboard, mine's worn down and can't see a lot of the letters on it.  Off to the computer store I will go.


----------

